# Introducing to the family



## crackerjackjack (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, well Cadi is 9 weeks old now and getting big. When can we bring her and mommy back with rest of the donkeys. Cadi and her mom have 1/2 acres and are seperated by a fence from my jenny and my jack. Will we ever be able to open the gate between the two areas and let them all mingle? By the way Lily seems to be content with her own yard for her and the baby.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 28, 2008)

i usually give my new moms a few weeks at least with just the foal, to make sure they bond real good and none of the others try to steal the foal. then i let one or two of my most gentle jennets in with them... or other youngsters, while i supervise to make sure all goes well. soon they are all together and happy


----------

